# If you could save one piece of music...



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's what I thought might be a fun little game. Hypothetical: we come to a future where music of the past is being lost or destroyed. You have the power to save/keep one piece of music only. There are no restrictions on length, but it does have to be a single work.

I'll even throw in a bonus. If a person above you already listed the work you wanted, it is already safe. So pick a new piece. We'll keep this open for, say a week or so. And see what music remains in the new world.

(And no arguing or complaining that there is too much of one composer or not enough of another!!  )


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti's* _Le Grand Macabre_ for weird entertainment!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Bach's Partita no. 2 for solo violin, particularly the Chaconne.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro.

This opera just has to be saved!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

And might I add: even with this being the classical music section. You may select a non-classic piece if so desired.
Great picks so far everyone!!! I'm pleased to see I will already have some Mahler in the "new world"

I have no idea what I'm going to pick yet!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sonata said:


> And might I add: even with this being the classical music section. You may select a non-classic piece if so desired.
> Great picks so far everyone!!! I'm pleased to see I will already have some Mahler in the "new world"
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to pick yet!!


I think you should pick some Mendelssohn.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

That's a great idea. Mahler is already safe, and Brahms is sure to be. It will probably be a piano concerto, or perhaps one of his symphonies. I have some listening homework to do now


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Bruckner's 8th


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Wagner's Der Ring des Nibelungen.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's *String Quintet in C major * Rubinstein agrees!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ludwig Van Beethovens 9th symphony

Listen to Bernsteins short speech and you will understand why, i agree with him 100%


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Enescu's Oedipe. 

It might get the respect it deserves in this new world...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Beethoven's 9th is a great choice, but I'd probably go with Bach's B Minor Mass.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Bach Goldberg Variations. Don't believe the %^&* about helping insomnia. This piece will make you sleepless!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Don Giovanni, conducted by Giulini...


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Mozart's Piano Concerto KV 503


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Tristan.

One time i thought if i were on death row and had a last wish, i would wish to listen to Tristan or Verdi's Requiem one last time.

But Tristan before Beeth's 9th and Missa Solemnis, Verdi's Requiem, Bach's Mass in B minor.

Tristan in deed!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

.............


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Ondine said:


> Vivaldi's Op. 8
> 
> Can this be taken as 'a single piece'?


You can only save a single work, since you've already saved Mozart' piano concerto no.25 you can't save this one!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

By the way at the end of the week, I will create a nice clean list of all the pieces so we can see who made the cut.



Ondine said:


> Vivaldi's Op. 8
> 
> Can this be taken as 'a single piece'?


You DO have to choose between this one or Mozart's. But if you want Vivaldi, yes you can select the whole of Opus 8


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> You can only save a single work, since you've already saved Mozart' piano concerto no.25 you can't save this one!





Sonata said:


> By the way at the end of the week, I will create a nice clean list of all the pieces so we can see who made the cut.
> 
> You DO have to choose between this one or Mozart's. But if you want Vivaldi, yes you can select the whole of Opus 8


OK... Understood. I keep Mozart's


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Heck, my first two were already chosen so I'll represent and go with Mozart's d-minor concerto no. 20, kv466


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann - Piano Quartet


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Heck, my first two were already chosen so I'll represent and go with Mozart's d-minor concerto no. 20, kv466


In this game, that's good news!! You'll have several pieces of music to enjoy in our hypothetical scenario


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Persons who save one of these following pieces get a automatic like from me.
One of Beethoven/Sibelius symphonies
One of Beethoven piano sonatas
Bach's/Beethovens or Sibelius'es violin concerto.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

jani said:


> Persons who save one of these following pieces get a automatic like from me.
> One of Beethoven/Sibelius symphonies
> One of Beethoven piano sonatas
> Bach's/Beethovens or Sibelius'es violin concerto.


Who cares about likes? This isn't youtube.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I still think we need dislike buttons.....


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> Who cares about likes? This isn't youtube.


Well lets change it to love.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

jani said:


> Persons who save one of these following pieces get a automatic like from me.
> One of Beethoven/Sibelius symphonies
> One of Beethoven piano sonatas
> Bach's/Beethovens or Sibelius'es violin concerto.


Having trouble narrowing down which Beethoven you want to save yourself?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, Beethoven wrote many masterpieces and the list of his favorite works changes all the time because i keep finding new things from his music.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

3 guesses for me 

*9*


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm going to guess something Haydn based on your sig


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

jani said:


> Yes, Beethoven wrote many masterpieces and the list of his favorite works changes all the time because i keep finding new things from his music.


Stop nattering and choose!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Glad that whoever it was decided not to choose Verdi's Requiem I'll have it---the Toscanini version.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Beethoven's piano concerto #5.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

If I were to save a single music piece for the entire humanity, I would save the Art of Fugue, because of its huge potential and complexity which can serve further for musical development. If I were to save a piece for myself, probably it would be Beethoven's Violin Concerto.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

moody said:


> Stop nattering and choose!


http://www.talkclassical.com/21643-if-you-could-save.html#post363226

I already did, but the reason for my posts is that i want as many Beethoven pieces as possible to be "saved".


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Very tempted to save the Well-Tempered Clavier or St. Matthew Passion, but seeing as nothing by Ravel has been saved yet, I will save the Ravel Piano Trio.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Sonata said:


> I'm going to guess something Haydn based on your sig


It is hidden in plain sight...

*9*

Beethoven

However, you are right that I would not feel bad with either Haydn's 43rd or 44th symphonies.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Frank Zappa saw his work as one ongoing composition, and the OP clearly states that duration is not an issue, so my choice is obvious.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Satie Gymnopedies, you can't just have 1
For when life needs slowing down


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Bach's Partita no. 2 for solo violin, particularly the Chaconne.


I like you. This would have been my choice.

I really really really really want to say Sibelius' Violin Concerto, as I adore the work. It's what made me commit to learning the violin so late in life.

But, I have to go with Bach's* BWV 582 - Passacaglia and Fugue*






How could I not save it? How??!


----------



## Tombstoner (Sep 17, 2012)

I would save Mahler's Second Symphony.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> Beethoven's piano concerto #5.


I don't like it.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't like it.


I don't want to say this but your opinion is *WRONG!!!*


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> I don't want to say this but your opinion is *WRONG!!!*


Just to let you know, I really really love the fourth one.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't like it.


Who cares?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

moody said:


> Who cares?


People who like it probably.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'm going to imagine everything already posted was _not_ saved, and will myself save Schoenberg's "Sechs Kleine Klavierstueke," number two. Very short piece of music, but then the new world's anthropologists will think that's what all our music sounded like.

If, as the OP implies, all the previously-posted works _have_ been saved, and our efforts are additive, I shall save Jethro Tull's "A Passion Play."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bogus Pomp by Frank Zappa


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Right now I compose a piece that I call "Everything and the Kitchen Sink" and it is every piece of music that was ever written, all played in a row as a single composition. :3 I save that.

Or I guess... The Rite of Spring. No wait, Swan Lake. No, Beethoven's Symphony No. 5. Wait... how about Joe's Garage? Hmmmm...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Elliott Carter's* _String Quartet #1_. Sums up a lot that went before it, but also looks forward (he studied all the great string quartets going right back when completing this work). Also cos I like it of course, and it's a work that really got me going with more recent chamber musics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Wait... how about Joe's Garage? Hmmmm...


You may have just become my new best friend....


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

The Rite.....


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Ramako said:


> It is hidden in plain sight...
> 
> *9*
> 
> ...


Ahh, ok, Beethoven's 9th


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Right now I compose a piece that I call "Everything and the Kitchen Sink" and it is every piece of music that was ever written, all played in a row as a single composition. :3 I save that.
> 
> Or I guess... The Rite of Spring. No wait, Swan Lake. No, Beethoven's Symphony No. 5. Wait... how about Joe's Garage? Hmmmm...


Lol. We'll put you at "undecided" still


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Ahh, ok, Beethoven's 9th


I already have saved Beethovens 9th


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

@Sonata: If you still haven't decided which Mendelssohn to save, I suggest the violin concerto.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

MaestroViolinist said:


> @Sonata: If you still haven't decided which Mendelssohn to save, I suggest the violin concerto.


Or this one


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> @Sonata: If you still haven't decided which Mendelssohn to save, I suggest the violin concerto.


Very good choice, and I'll consider it. But then last night I thought of a world without Chopin nocturnes and that made me sad. So I haven't been able to pick yet


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll do a list of compositions selected so far in an hour or so, to help people from getting repeats, now that the thread is getting longer.



Crudblud said:


> Frank Zappa saw his work as one ongoing composition, and the OP clearly states that duration is not an issue, so my choice is obvious.


Crafty. Stretching the boundaries, but I see your point and this is supposed to be fun. So I will accept it if nobody has objections


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Sonata said:


> Very good choice, and I'll consider it. But then last night I thought of a world without Chopin nocturnes and that made me sad. So I haven't been able to pick yet


Don't let's get too serious! This is not actually real ---is it??


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> People who like it probably.


No,No,No, think,think,think,--I mean who cares what his opinion of it happens to be,because each person is supposed to make THEIR choice without interference.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

moody said:


> Don't let's get too serious! This is not actually real ---is it??


Just play along.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

I would add perhaps Ravel's "Gaspard de la Nuit" so that we wouldn't have to spend a thousand years learning how to create exciting chordal/ harmonic structures again.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Excellent!! I'm happy to see some Ravel saved.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Perhaps Webern's Symphony. Or maybe Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor. What about Menino by Sergio Assaad? Or Romeo and Juliet by Berlioz? Or Romeo and Juliet by Tchaikovsky? or Romeo and Juliet by Prokofiev? Maybe the album Demon Days by the band Gorillaz? Schnittke's Symphony No. 1? The score to Final Fantasy IX by Nobuo Uematsu? The Well-Tempered Klavier? Which book? Maybe Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, or La Mer, or maybe Suite Bergamasque? Perhaps Beethoven's Symphony No. 6? It is one of the greatest joyous works of the early Romantic period. Maybe Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 4? or Strauss's Eine Alpensinphonie? Maybe Vivaldi's Mandolin Concerto, RV 425. How about Dupree's Paradise? Or Gorecki's Symphony of Sorrowful Songs. The Little House I Used to Live In? Lumpy Gravy? Ameriques? Chopin's Preludes? Satie's Gymnopedies? or his Floppy Preludes for a Dog? Or his Nocturnes? Pierrot Lunaire? The album Are You Experienced by Jimi Hendrix? Cage's Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano? Hmmmm...


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

4'33"

Nobody in history could replicate that.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Ramako said:


> It is hidden in plain sight...
> 
> *9*
> 
> ...


Protip: it's FAFAFA


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

jani said:


> I already have saved Beethovens 9th


Ah ok  I'd better go with the Haydn then


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Protip: it's FAFAFA


I was going to pretend I know what that means but then I realised that I might as well ask. However I then used some noggin and I think I know what you mean now. Although this is a bit more invisible than I wanted. I'm still not sure really. A bit confused. Like the face.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

what's your pleasure, 43 or 44?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Mozart's clarinet quintet, one of the greatest masterpieces of chamber music.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Brahms's Clarinet Quintet, the greatest masterpiece of chamber music. 

Sorry...I am just trolling.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Perhaps Webern's Symphony. Or maybe Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor. What about Menino by Sergio Assaad? Or Romeo and Juliet by Berlioz? Or Romeo and Juliet by Tchaikovsky? or Romeo and Juliet by Prokofiev? Maybe the album Demon Days by the band Gorillaz? *Schnittke's Symphony No. 1*? The score to Final Fantasy IX by Nobuo Uematsu? The Well-Tempered Klavier? Which book? Maybe Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, or La Mer, or maybe Suite Bergamasque? Perhaps Beethoven's Symphony No. 6? It is one of the greatest joyous works of the early Romantic period. Maybe Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 4? or Strauss's Eine Alpensinphonie? Maybe Vivaldi's Mandolin Concerto, RV 425. How about Dupree's Paradise? Or Gorecki's Symphony of Sorrowful Songs. The Little House I Used to Live In? Lumpy Gravy? Ameriques? Chopin's Preludes? Satie's Gymnopedies? or his Floppy Preludes for a Dog? Or his Nocturnes? Pierrot Lunaire? The album Are You Experienced by Jimi Hendrix? Cage's Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano? Hmmmm...


That's it. Save it now!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Renaissance said:


> Brahms's Clarinet Quintet, the greatest masterpiece of chamber music.
> 
> Sorry...I am just trolling.


I know. Brahms would've been one of the first people to disagree with you, anyways.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Sibelius : Snofrid


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Perhaps Webern's Symphony. Or maybe Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor. What about Menino by Sergio Assaad? Or Romeo and Juliet by Berlioz? Or Romeo and Juliet by Tchaikovsky? or Romeo and Juliet by Prokofiev? Maybe the album Demon Days by the band Gorillaz? Schnittke's Symphony No. 1? The score to Final Fantasy IX by Nobuo Uematsu? The Well-Tempered Klavier? Which book? Maybe Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, or La Mer, or maybe Suite Bergamasque? Perhaps Beethoven's Symphony No. 6? It is one of the greatest joyous works of the early Romantic period. Maybe Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 4? or Strauss's Eine Alpensinphonie? Maybe Vivaldi's Mandolin Concerto, RV 425. How about Dupree's Paradise? Or Gorecki's Symphony of Sorrowful Songs. The Little House I Used to Live In? Lumpy Gravy? Ameriques? Chopin's Preludes? Satie's Gymnopedies? or his Floppy Preludes for a Dog? Or his Nocturnes? Pierrot Lunaire? The album Are You Experienced by Jimi Hendrix? Cage's Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano? Hmmmm...


All of that is cheating,very naughty!!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bassClef said:


> Sibelius : Snofrid


Is that his dog or his rheindeer?


----------



## pendereckiobsessed (Sep 21, 2012)

I will chose to save Berio's Sinfonia, because that would mean all the works he quoted would have to be saved in order for them to still be quotations!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Philip said:


>


hard to read. Bach's chiaconne? already selected. pick another if you desire


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Sonata said:


> what's your pleasure, 43 or 44?


That is too cruel to ask  Probably 43 though.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I wonder would even Mozart have been able to memorize all Haydens symphonies.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

jani said:


> I wonder would even Mozart have been able to memorize all Haydens symphonies.


I doubt even Haydn memorized all of them.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Meet The Residents

The mono mix of this album is the most emotionally satisfying thing my ears have ever heard.

Runner-ups:
Mahler - Symphony No. 9
Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady
Beethoven - Symphony No. 9


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

jani said:


> I wonder would even Mozart have been able to memorize all Haydens symphonies.





Carpenoctem said:


> I doubt even Haydn memorized all of them.


My life's goal


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Ramako said:


> My life's goal


I'd rather recommend studying his music in books and the works you like rather then focusing on shear quantity of it.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> I'd rather recommend studying his music in books and the works you like rather then focusing on shear quantity of it.


What if I like ALL of it?


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Ramako said:


> What if I like ALL of it?


In that case I recommend this as a poster in your room.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> In that case I recommend this as a poster in your room.
> 
> View attachment 8584


Many, many likes :cheers: I already have a Haydn poster for my room, but that is amazing


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm.... I'll save _Lohengrin._

_"Erlösung dem Erlöser!!"_


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Actually, such a situation may not be completely terrible. If all the music of the past was lost, it would force classical fans to actually pay some attention to composers working today. :3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Actually, such a situation may not be completely terrible. If all the music of the past was lost, it would force classical fans to actually pay some attention to composers working today. :3


I suppose so, but then we might have to restart western music again because we wouldn't have any already existing music to study and no music history. Since all that is gone we'd be back in the stone age.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I suppose so, but then we might have to restart western music again because we wouldn't have any already existing music to study and no music history. Since all that is gone we'd be back in the stone age.


We'd all have our memories of it right? We'd have all the theory knowledge :3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> We'd all have our memories of it right? We'd have all the theory knowledge :3


Sounds perfect then.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Actually, such a situation may not be completely terrible. If all the music of the past was lost, it would force classical fans to actually pay some attention to composers working today. :3


Wrong, they would try to recreate the awesomeness and composers all around the world would be fiercely fighting for the new Mozart title.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

jani said:


> Wrong, they would try to recreate the awesomeness and composers all around the world would be fiercely fighting for the new Mozart title.


I'd rather fight for the "I'm a composer with an identity of her own" title


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

yes but the "New mozart" is just s saying. It has a symbolic meaning. That's what i meant.
I didn't mean Mozart copycat.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

jani said:


> yes but the "New mozart" is just s saying. It has a symbolic meaning. That's what i meant.
> I didn't mean Mozart copycat.


I don't care for that saying then  I don't think Mozart is the pinnacle of music, and I don't acknowledge him in such a manner through such a worthless saying.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> Hmm.... I'll save _Lohengrin._
> 
> _"Erlösung dem Erlöser!!"_


This phrase is actually from _Parsifal. _ And I would save that too.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> This phrase is actually from _Parsifal. _ And I would save that too.


Sure, it is from Parsifal, glad someone noticed! Then the question is, why did I apply that line with Lohengrin? ,)


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Answer: because in Parsifal, the savior is saved; whereas in Lohengrin, the savior is not saved; and saving Lohengrin the opera, I would simultaneously save Lohengrin the character!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

The savior in Lohengrin does not need saving himself ;-)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> The savior in Lohengrin does not need saving himself ;-)


I can't say that I really care who saved who and why.


----------



## carlydviolin (Aug 26, 2012)

Prokofiev Violin Concerto no. 1


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok: I think I'm ready to pick. It's hard to let go of Brahms' German Requiem and second piano concerto. Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet also was a close call.

Nevertheless, if I don't save Mendelssohn, nobody will. I'm going to go with a less frequently discussed piece. It is a personal favorite. I am saving *Mendelssohn's concerto in A Minor for piano and string orchestra*

I was going to close the game after a week and tally up our saved music. However, I've been very busy this week and I'm only a couple pages in to compiling our list. So the more music we save until then, the better!!! Talk others into adding a piece to our list. I'll put up the completed list in a few days.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm torn apart since I can't decide... to save only 1... 
Ok, I'll save Mahler's 5th only because of Adagietto part because, honestly, I didn't hear the rest of 5th symphony (but for sure I will soon), but at least other people won't need to save it then... 

My next choice would be Dvorak's NW symphony. And then some Beethoven's symphonies and Moonlight sonata then... well, I've had to go with Mahler since Adagietto makes me feel.... I can't describe it...


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

The Liszt B Minor Sonata. It's simply a concentrated 30 (or so) minute compendium of what I love in music.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Good choices! I am very happy that there will be good bit of Mahler to survive!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I will save Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, because it's just about my favorite piece of music and nobody else will pick it.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

We must create a playlist of the music that will survive armageddon!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

That's a great idea Ramako. I have a good two thirds of the pieces listed, perhaps I can find the other third on YouTube. It would be fun to play said list chronologically.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

But who will actually save all this music if armageddon happens?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I choose Charles Ives - Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

*Johann Sebastian Bach*.
_
Brandeburg concertos_ or _Goldberg Variations_ or _Die Kunst der fuge_.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

nikola said:


> But who will actually save all this music if armageddon happens?


Checks "Armageddon Survival Manual"

Let's see....it says here that I'm a medic, neoshredder has hunterer gatherer duty..
Music savior: Nikola. That's you buddy! Better get started


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Checks "Armageddon Survival Manual"
> 
> Let's see....it says here that I'm a medic, neoshredder has hunterer gatherer duty..
> Music savior: Nikola. That's you buddy! Better get started


Lol... can I bring only food if armageddon happens? ... saving music is too much for me


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

This is impossible!

Well, I have to choose something, one work is better than nothing ...

*Dvorak - Piano Trio No.3*
Because it represents perfection 10/10.

I hope I can choose something else next night for the sake of this topic!


----------

